

Large Hadron Collider scuttled by birdy baguette-bomber - amduser29
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/05/lhc_bread_bomb_dump_incident/

======
JCThoughtscream
Murphy loves French pastry, apparently. Loves it enough to share with
multibillion dollar high-energy projects.

------
gfodor
Does someone with a little more knowledge have any idea how a bird with a
baguette could have access to this part of the machine? What is stopping rain,
snow, random people, etc, from breaking things?

------
Dilpil
I find it hard to believe that a project of this magnitude has so little fault
tolerance.

~~~
dstorrs
Are you kidding? This thing is miles across, operates at temperatures colder
than space, and is _intended_ to cope with energy equivalent to two aircraft
carriers ramming into each other at flank speed. If there's a problem, they
can dump all that energy and contain it safely within a few seconds or less.

You'll never have a system this powerful that can't be fouled up
somehow...whether it's birds with bread or rats chewing the wires or just
plain bad luck. But these guys have made the system safe and built it so they
can go from "emergency shutdown" to "normal operations" in only three days.

The LHC is an amazing piece of engineering with fantastically _good_ fault
tolerance.

